

Interview with James Pearce of Facebook - WestCoastJustin
https://opensource.com/life/14/9/interview-james-pearce-facebook

======
jhibbets
After attending a session with James Pearce at DevNation earlier this year
(April), I was really impressed with the open source efforts Facebook is
pursuing. It's pretty cool to see how far they've come so fast and the ToDo
initiative looks exciting.

